# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  البرتغال تعتمد على رونالدو لاستعادة بريقها في كأس العالم

## العالي عالي

*ربما يكون من الصعب على  الكثير من المنتخبات أن تعتمد على لاعب واحد في بطولة كبيرة مثل بطولات كأس  العالم ولكن المنتخب البرتغالي لكرة القدم سيحتاج إلى كسر القاعدة ووضع  معظم آماله في مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا على نجمه المتألق كريستيانو  رونالدو.

وأصبح رونالدو أغلى لاعب في العالم لدى انتقاله من مانشستر  يونايتد الإنجليزي إلى ريال مدريد الأسباني قبل بداية الموسم الحالي ولكنه  ظهر إلى دائرة الضوء مبكرا حيث يتألق اللاعب منذ سنوات في صفوف مانشستر  يونايتد كما قاد المنتخب البرتغالي إلى المباراة النهائية في بطولة كأس  الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2004) بالبرتغال وهو في الثامنة عشر من عمره.

وتسببت  الإصابة في كاحل القدم اليمنى والتي تعرض لها رونالدو خلال مشاركته مع  ريال مدريد في غيابه عن صفوف المنتخب البرتغالي خلال المواجهة مع نظيره  البوسني في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي في الملحق الفاصل بالتصفيات الأوروبية  المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 .

وفي غياب رونالدو ، عانى  المنتخب البرتغالي الأمرين وافتقد التصويبات الصاروخية لرونالدو قبل التغلب  على نظيره البوسني في طريقه للمشاركة بنهائيات كأس العالم للمرة الثالثة  على التوالي لتكون المرة الأولى التي يشارك فيها الفريق في النهائيات ثلاث  مرات متتالية.

وقبل أسبوعين ، أوضح المدرب كارلوس كيروش المدير  الفني للمنتخب البرتغالي "لسنا فريق النجم الأوحد مثلما يرانا البعض".

واعترف  كيروش "رونالدو مهم للغاية بالنسبة لنا. إنه قائد الفريق بالإضافة لأشياء  أخرى".

ولكنه أكد "لدينا فريق ملئ باللاعبين الجيدين وجميعهم  يتطلعون للمشاركة في كأس العالم".

ولكن من هم النجوم الذين يشير  إليهم كيروش ويفتخر بهم ؟

لم يتضح بعد من سيحرس مرمى المنتخب  البرتغالي في مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا. وأنهى إدواردو حارس مرمى سبورتنج  براجا مسيرته مع المنتخب البرتغالي في التصفيات المؤهلة للمونديال وهو في  مقدمة اختيارات كيروش لحراسة مرمى الفريق ولكنه لم يظهر بالمستوى المقنع  تماما على الساحة الدولية.

أما الاختيارات الأخرى أمام كيروش في  حراسة المرمى فهي كل من الحارسين المخضرمين هيلاريو وريكاردو والحراس  الشبان روي باتريسيو وجوزيه مورييرا ودانيال فيرنانديز وبيتو.

وسيكون  على كيروش أن يفاضل بين باولو فيريرا وجوزيه بوسينجوا وميجيل لمركز الظهير  الأيمن بينما سيعتمد الفريق على ريكاردو كارفالو وبرونو ألفيش في قلب  الدفاع إلى جوار رولاندو.

وتتوقف مشاركة بيبي مع الفريق في كأس  العالم على مدى تعافيه من الإصابة في الركبة والتي تعرض لها في كانون  أول/ديسمبر الماضي خلال مشاركته مع فريقه ريال مدريد الأسباني.

وينتظر  أن يقع اختيار كيروش على اللاعب دودا لمركز الظهير الأيسر مع إمكانية  الاستعانة باللاعب بوسينجوا في هذا المركز عند الضرورة.

ويقود خط  وسط الفريق اثنان من اللاعبين الشبان أصحاب المجهود الوافر وهما جواو  موتينيو وراؤول ميريليس وربما يعاونهما ميجيل فيلوسو وتياجو وإيدينيو.

بينما  سيكون اللاعب المخضرم ديكو محظوظا إذا لحق بقائمة الفريق في مونديال 2010  بعد كل المشاكل التي تعرض لها في صفوف تشيلسي الإنجليزي وعلى الرغم من  استعادة تشيلسي لاتزانه مؤخرا.

وقد يعود اللاعب هوجو فيانا إلى صفوف  المنتخب البرتغالي بعدما عاد للتألق من خلال فريق سبورتنج براجا.

ويستطيع  المنتخب البرتغالي الاعتماد علىعدد من المهاجمين المتميزين ليقود أي منهما  هجوم الفريق بجوار رونالدو. ويبرز من بين هؤلاء المهاجمين كل من ناني  وسيماو ، وقد يجازف كيروش بضم اللاعب المزاجي ريكاردو كواريسما إلى قائمة  الفريق.

ورغم ذلك ، تبدو البدائل المتاحة أمام كيروش محدودة فيما  يتعلق بالمهاجمين القادرين على الاستفادة من جهد لاعبي الجانبين.

وربما  يلجأ كيروش إلى الاستعانة بالمهاجم المخضرم ليدسون ، المولود بالبرازيل ،  كرأس حربة وحيد على أن يلعب رونالدو دورا حرا بينما يلعب ناني وسيماو في  الجانبين.

وسيكون هوجو ألميدا مهاجما بديلا وربما يلحق المهاجم  المخضرم نونو جوميش بقائمة الفريق في المونديال خاصة وأنه ما زال يحرز  الأهداف مع فريق بنفيكا.

ولا يحظى المنتخب البرتغالي بترشيحات  كبيرة. ويتوقع عدد قليل من المشجعين أن يؤدي الفريق بشكل جيد أو بشكل يقترب  من مستوى أدائه ونتائجه في كأس العالم الماضية عام 2006 بألمانيا والتي  احتل فيها المركز الرابع.

وظهر التراجع الشديد في مستوى الفريق بعد  عام 2006 من خلال خروجه صفر اليدين من دور الثمانية لكأس الأمم الأوروبية  الماضية (يورو 2008).

ورغم ذلك ، فإن فريقا يضم كريستيانو رونالدو  لا يمكن الاستهانة به أو استبعاده من قائمة المرشحين للمنافسة.

المدير الفني (كارلوس كيروش) :

تلقى  المدرب كارلوس كيروش /56 عاما/ المدير الفني للمنتخب البرتغالي انتقادات  عنيفة خلال المسيرة المهتزة والمتذبذبة للفريق في التصفيات الأوروبية  المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 ولكنه يمتلك الآن الفرصة للرد على  منتقديه.

ولا يمتلك كيروش أي خبرة بنهائيات كأس العالم سواء على  مستوى اللعب أو التدريب ولكنه أثبت جدارته كمدرب مساعد يتميز بالنواحي  الخططية خلال عمله في نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي.

وترك كيروش  منصبه كمدرب معاون للاسكتلندي أليكس فيرجسون في مانشستر يونايتد ليتولى  تدريب المنتخب البرتغالي في تموز/يوليو 2008 خلفا للمدرب البرازيلي لويز  فيليبي سكولاري الذي قضى ست سنوات في قيادة الفريق ولكن مسيرته انتهت بشكل  مخيب للآمال حيث خرج الفريق مبكرا من يورو 2008 .

ومهما حدث لكيروش  في جنوب أفريقيا ، سيكون هذا المدرب قريبا من وطنه الأصلي لأنه ولد في  موزمبيق المجاورة لجنوب أفريقيا كما سيق له تدريب منتخب جنوب أفريقيا.*

----------

